

Google in a box - pwnna
http://www.google.com/enterprise/search/products/gsa.html

======
fdr_cs
Google should release a appliance with Docs and Drive. Suddenly, one of the
biggest problems with Docs (for a lot of companies) will go away, because
their documents are not being stored outside their infrastructure anymore .

